# Trek Shift 4 or 7.3FX for a Clyde



## dilligaf79 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am looking to get back into biking after too long. I went to look for guidance at the local Trek store and they suggested 2 bikes for me, the 7.3 FX and the Shift 4. They were suggesting the Shift because it has 26 inch wheels with wider tires.

I am 6'5" and north of 350. I only plan to ride in parks and maybe rails to trails to get in shape and get more of a Mountain Bike down the road. Any help would be great.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Honestly I would go with a mountain bike over a hybrid. The frames tend to be bigger and are more clyde friendly. A Trek Marlin with a lockout fork will probably last you longer than any of their hybrid bikes.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Why do all of these LBS store try to steer us bigger guys to Hybrid bikes?

Get what you want and get something that you can use after you loose the weight. I bought a mountain bike and I ride city and do some trails and I am 6'3 and 346#. I look at it like this. I got it, When the weight is off I don't have to go buy another bike right off the back.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Question # 2 is what are you looking to spend?


----------



## dilligaf79 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry forgot that, I want to try and stay under $1000 for it


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Mamba - Trek Bicycle

It has lockout so you can make it like a rigid and when the weight comes off you can use the shock.

Trek Bicycle

$99 over budget. it has remote lock out, just don't know if its 32,30 or 28mm forks.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Specialized Bicycle Components

The suntour fork can be upgraded later on with their loyalty program. Plus this leaves you a little$ for extras.


----------



## dilligaf79 (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a store not far from the house that carries Specialized. They said they have the Hardrock in stock in a XL Frame. Going to go look at it tomorrow morning


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Hardrocks are good bikes. 

That one has good brakes and components. Good all around starter bike


----------



## dilligaf79 (Aug 24, 2011)

Went and looked at the Specialized bikes yesterday. Tried 4 different bikes, Hardrock 26er in the XL Frame, Cross Trail (I think) in XXL Frame, the Sirrus, and some comfort bike. The CrossTrail felt the best , and if it wasn't already sold, I would have most likely bought it on the spot.

I am leaning towards Hardrock in the XXL frame. Not sure if I want the 26 or 29. One question I do have is, can I just lock out the suspension on the front forever without damaging it?


----------

